# One Mile Walk at Home Video



## SeaBreeze (Mar 25, 2015)

If you can't get out, or have just begun to incorporate some exercise into your daily routine, this is good one mile walk routine you may want to check out.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 25, 2015)

Gawd!  Just the "warm up" is too much for me.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 26, 2015)

Funny, but on bad weather days, I have done this. Not to the extent she does but walk in place a lot slower. I do enjoy my walks in the morning while I can still do it.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 26, 2015)

errrm this is just an aerobics warm up...


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 26, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> errrm this is just an aerobics warm up...



Didn't watch it all, but looked like a normal warm up.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 26, 2015)

There are tons of good exercise DVD's you can do at home.  During the time I didn't belong to the gym, I used to do a Tae Bo 45 minute routine that I choreographed myself from the routines I learned on the Tae Bo videos.  Serious workout!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 26, 2015)

I have tried many Annie..but I always go back to using the Rosemary Conley workouts they suit me fine and I can incorporate my own moves in areas where they would be better suited.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 26, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I have tried many Annie..but I always go back to using the Rosemary Conley workouts they suit me fine and I can incorporate my own moves in areas where they would be better suited.



Haven't heard of her, but all the videos I've every used were US made.  When I first started using them just after my 40th birthday I got a beginner aerobic video and Buns of Steel.  I did the aerobic one day after work and before dinner, and the other on the next day.  Sunday was rest day. Worked really well.

But I still prefer the gym and then muscle workouts at home.


----------

